# Se entiende o Es entendido



## La Inmaculata

It is acceptable to use "se entiende" when the agent is specified, i.e. "Se entiende por todas partes que..."

"Es entendido por todas partes que..." does not sound right.

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Anakin2099

Both alternatives are ok.

Se entiende or Es entendido.


----------



## Búkarus

Hi!
In your sentence, there's no agent specified and there is no actual passive voice but an impersonal (active) voice.

You can test it by phrasing the supposed 'passive' sentence in active voice:
Todas partes entienden que... = Everywhere understands that... _<- This doesn't make sense._

That's because "por todas partes (_all around, everywhere, completely_)" is not a subject but an *adverbial expression* used here as a circumstancial complement of place; it doesn't indicate the agent and you can change it for "plenamente / completamente / en todo lugar / por todos lados / en todas partes". *Don't let the "por" confuse you.*

Now, look when we consider your sentence is in active voice and then we change the "se" for another subject:
_Es plenamente entendido por Carlos que..._ -> Carlos entiende plenamenteque...
_(No) es entendido por nadie que..._ -> Nadie entiende por ningún lado que...
_Es entendido por ti que..._ -> Tú entiendes que... 

Maybe what you meant in English was: 
It is understood everywhere that... =  Se entiende por todas partes que...

Of course, impersonal conjugations with "se" are mostly translated into passive voice in English.

And finally, you should give us some context and your English version to be sure all this I've written aswers correctly your question.

Bye


----------



## Karlaina

This thread has me wondering about the "passive" _se, _too_.  C_an be used with verbs conjugated in the 3ªpl, as in the third example below?

Could someone verify for me that all three of these options below are appropriate?

_El muchacho rompió los juguetes.  _(voz activa)
_Los juguetes fueron rotos por el muchacho.  _(voz pasiva)
_Los juguetes se rompieron. _(empleo del "se" pasivo)

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


Karlaina said:


> _C_an it be used with verbs conjugated in the 3ªpl, as in the third example below? *<- Absolutely yes*
> 
> Could someone verify for me that all three of these options below are appropriate? *<- Sure*
> 
> _El muchacho rompió los juguetes. _(voz activa) *<- Uh-huh*
> _Los juguetes fueron rotos por el muchacho. _(voz pasiva) *<- Oh, I see...*
> _*Los juguetes se rompieron.* _(empleo del "se" pasivo) *<- So you don't want to blame anybody.*


Bye


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:




> It is understood everywhere that... = Se entiende por todas partes que...


 
¿También se puede decir "es entendido por todas partes que..." ¿no?

¿No es como estos ejemplos?

-Allí se construyó el edificio en 1890=El edificio fue construido allí en 1809=The building was constructed there in 1890

Muchas gracias


----------



## Búkarus

Hi,


ChocolateLover said:


> ¿También se puede decir "es entendido por todas partes que..." ¿no? *<- Yes*
> _ Allí se construyó el edificio en 1890. <- I imagine the building kind of "growing" brick by brick, window by window, etc.
> = El edificio fue construido allí en 1809. <- I imagine some workers sweating as they construct the building.
> = The building was constructed there in 1890.


Bye


----------



## la zarzamora

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bye


Hi,
Quote:
Originally Posted by *ChocolateLover* 

 
¿También se puede decir "es entendido por todas partes que..." ¿no? *<- Yes   NOO*
_ Allí se construyó el edificio en 1890. <- I imagine the building kind of "growing" brick by brick, window by window, etc.
= El edificio fue construido allí en 1809. <- I imagine some workers sweating as they construct the building.
= The building was constructed there in 1890.

I imagine just the opposite in each example!

Bye


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Saludos


----------



## La Inmaculata

¡Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Búkarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Originally Posted by ChocolateLover
> ¿También se puede decir "es entendido por todas partes que..." ¿no? <- Yes
> _ Allí se construyó el edificio en 1890. <- I imagine the building kind of "growing" brick by brick, window by window, etc.
> = El edificio fue construido allí en 1809. <- I imagine some workers sweating as they construct the building.
> = The building was constructed there in 1890.
> 
> Bye





la zarzamora said:


> Hi,
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChocolateLover*
> 
> 
> ¿También se puede decir "es entendido por todas partes que..." ¿no? *<- Yes   NOO*
> _ Allí se construyó el edificio en 1890. <- I imagine the building kind of "growing" brick by brick, window by window, etc.
> = El edificio fue construido allí en 1809. <- I imagine some workers sweating as they construct the building.
> = The building was constructed there in 1890.
> 
> I imagine just the opposite in each example!
> 
> Bye



Well, you two certainly cleared that matter up!!


----------



## la zarzamora

gotitadeleche said:


> Well, you two certainly cleared that matter up!!


 

Please bear in mind that I do not have a huge grammatical knowledge. I just say what I think sounds good to me, based in things I have read or heard throughout the years. Many of them (years) 
So my judgement might be a bit dodgy. Do not trust me! I am just a loudmouth.


----------



## Búkarus

la zarzamora said:


> Hi
> ¿También se puede decir "es entendido por todas partes que..." ¿no? <- Yes* NOO*



Well, Zarzamora's answer helps to confirm that we rarely use the standard pasive voice when no agent is to be mentioned.
That's the reason why "es entendido por todas partes que" may sound kind of weird.
Bye


----------



## GabrielaSol

En Argentina cuando traducimos usamos el "SE" para la voz pasiva. Yo usaria SE ENTIENDE...


----------



## Búkarus

Hey!
I realized that "se entiende por todas partes que" is not even a pasive voice... It's impersonal! This "se" works as a personal pronoun for an active voice conjugation.

However, it's usually translated into English as "it is understood that..."

Now I see more clearly why it felt weird to Zarzamora to use "es entendido por todas partes que", which still is not really incorrect.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Así que, ¿si se usa "se entiende" uno se refiere al uso impersonal, pero se puede también traducir esa frase en inglés usando la voz pasiva "es entendido que..."? ¿Es más común usar "se entiende" en este caso? ¿Cuál suena mejor en el pasado? ¿Se entendió que... o fue entendido que...?

Muchas gracias


----------



## la zarzamora

ChocolateLover said:


> Así que, ¿si se usa "se entiende" uno se refiere al uso impersonal, pero se puede también traducir esa frase en inglés usando la voz pasiva "es entendido que..."? ¿Es más común usar "se entiende" en este caso? ¿Cuál suena mejor en el pasado? ¿Se entendió que... o fue entendido que...?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Por favor ten en cuenta que esto es sólo lo que a mí me suena mejor, seguramente otro forero te aclarará que opciones son gramaticalmente correctas o no.


----------



## GabrielaSol

Yo sigo sosteniendo que la mejor opcion es SE ENTIENDE, al menos aqui es la opcion utilizada por la mayoria de los traductores cuando se refiere al uso impersonal


----------



## la zarzamora

No tengo ni idea lo que hacen la mayoría de los traductores, pero "se entiende" suena correcto y "se entendió que" suena raro pero es posible depende del contexto.


----------



## lazarus1907

Para mí "se entiende" es un claro caso de pasiva refleja, y de entre todas las opciones, la única que me suena bien. "Es entendido que" puede que sea gramaticalmente correcta, pero me resulta una opción inaceptable.

Un problema que creo que tenemos aquí con esta frase es que estamos siendo muy literales con la traducción, y quizá por eso suena mal. Cuando decimos en inglés "It is understood that..." puede traducirse de distintas maneras según el contexto: "Se da por hecho que...", "Se entiende que...", etc.. Yo aquí habría dicho_Se daba por hecho que...
_​Y no me extrañaría que alguien sugiriera otra opción aún mejor, sin necesidad de recurrir al verbo 'entender'.


----------



## trevorb

La Inmaculata said:


> It is acceptable to use "se entiende" when the agent is specified, i.e. "Se entiende por todas partes que..."
> 
> "Es entendido por todas partes que..." does not sound right.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this.



La Inmaculata,

As you've suggested that the 'agent is specified', I wondered whether you meant 'todas las partes' - 'all parties' (e.g. all parties to the contract) - rather than 'todas partes' meaning 'everywhere' ...

e.g.  It is understood by all parties that this is a temporary solution.

Just ignore me if that's not the case!

Trevor.


----------



## javargasdom

La Inmaculata said:


> It is acceptable to use "se entiende" when the agent is specified, i.e. "Se entiende por todas partes que..."
> 
> "Es entendido por todas partes que..." does not sound right.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this.


 
The meaning of the phrase you have chosen is not clear to me, as it sounds unnatural in Spanish in either form you have put it -at least out of a context-.

Do you mean "All parties understand...", or "It s understood by all parties...", or  "It is understood everywhere..." ?


----------



## maghanish2

la zarzamora said:


> No tengo ni idea lo que hacen la mayoría de los traductores, pero "se entiende" suena correcto y "se entendió que" suena raro pero es posible depende del contexto.


 
Lo siento zarzamora, pero dijiste en un mensaje anterior que *se entendió *suena mejor que *fue entendido*, pero en este mensaje dices que suena raro.  No lo comprendo.


----------



## la zarzamora

maghanish2 said:


> Lo siento zarzamora, pero dijiste en un mensaje anterior que *se entendió *suena mejor que *fue entendido*, pero en este mensaje dices que suena raro. No lo comprendo.


 
Se entiende mejor que fue entendido. Pero en cual post?


----------



## LastManStanding

En lo personal me parece que escapar de la voz pasiva es siempre una buena elección.


----------



## la zarzamora

LastManStanding said:


> En lo personal me parece que escapar de la voz pasiva es siempre una buena elección.


 
SIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## maghanish2

la zarzamora said:


> Así que, ¿si se usa "se entiende" uno se refiere al uso impersonal, pero se puede también traducir esa frase en inglés usando la voz pasiva "es entendido que..."? ¿Es más común usar "se entiende" en este caso? ¿Cuál suena mejor en el pasado? ¿Se entendió que... o fue entendido que...?
> 
> Muchas gracias
> Por favor ten en cuenta que esto es sólo lo que a mí me suena mejor, seguramente otro forero te aclarará que opciones son gramaticalmente correctas o no.


 
La zarzamora, en este post dijiste que es mejor usar *se entendió*, pero en el otro mensaje que te mostré dices que suena raro usar eso.  Entonces....estoy confundido, lo siento!  Puedes explicármelo por favor?


----------



## javier8907

Me parece que nos ha despistado el "por todas partes", que creo que es en realidad una mala traducción y debería ser "por todas las partes" (by all parties), como en "la parte contratante...". Creo que sólo trevorb ha caído hasta ahora.

Siendo así, creo que _"Se entiende por todas las partes..."_ no es correcto, o por lo menos es raro.

Yo diría: _"Todas las partes entienden..."_ o, según el caso (por ejemplo en un acuerdo escrito), _"Queda entendido por todas las partes..."_

En respuesta a tu pregunta, no, no es correcto, al menos en este caso, usar esta construcción cuando se especifica el agente. Pero siempre te queda el recurso en ese caso de pasar la frase a activa, que en castellano queda casi siempre mucho mejor.


----------



## Búkarus

Hola:
No es precisamente incorrecto mencionar el agente cuando se usa la pasiva refleja, pero es muy extraño oírlo. Lo que pasa es que sólo se oirá en contextos legales. El Panhispánico reza:

_"_El uso de la pasiva refleja con complemento agente solo se da, esporádicamente, en el lenguaje jurídico-administrativo: _«Los recursos se presentaron por el sector crítico y aún no ha habido respuesta» _(_Abc_ [Esp.] 29.1.85); pero incluso en estos casos *resulta más natural el empleo de la pasiva* perifrástica: _Los recursos fueron presentados por el sector crítico_._"_ _<- (La negrilla es mía)_

Lee más en este vínculo: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se#21b

Chao


----------



## maghanish2

Hola zarzamora puedes aclarar la duda? Tiene sentido decir *se entendió *o suena mejor decir *fue entendido*? Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Callejero

Búkarus said:


> Hey!
> I realized that "se entiende por todas partes que" is not even a pasive voice... It's impersonal! This "se" works as a personal pronoun for an active voice conjugation.
> 
> However, it's usually translated into English as "it is understood that..."


 
I want to clarify whether I understand something correctly. Even though _se hace algo_ is usually translated into English as the passive voice, would a more literal translation of this type of use of _se_ be "one does something"? Is this more literally what is being conveyed by a Spanish speaker/writer in this case?



Búkarus said:


> El Panhispánico reza:
> 
> _"_El uso de la pasiva refleja con complemento agente solo se da, esporádicamente, en el lenguaje jurídico-administrativo: _«Los recursos se presentaron por el sector crítico y aún no ha habido respuesta» _(_Abc_ [Esp.] 29.1.85); pero incluso en estos casos *resulta más natural el empleo de la pasiva* perifrástica: _Los recursos fueron presentados por el sector crítico_._"_ _<- (La negrilla es mía)_


And if I understand this example correctly, this truly is passive voice and could only be translated into English as "The resources were presented...", correct?

But in most cases when I encounter a _se_ construction in Spanish, "*one* does something" would be a more accurate way to conceptualize in English what's being said or written?

Thank you!


----------



## javier8907

No, I don't think so. In most cases we use this construction, the concept is that something is done, and nothing else. In fact, the subject of the sentence is the "something" or, in some cases, there is no subject. Of course, it depends on the sentence, or its meaning. If I say "En mi casa no se pasa hambre.", I mean *nobody* will be hungry in my home. In the sentence "En Valencia se roba mucho.", the only meaning of "robar" makes clear reference to somebody. This is seen more clearly in the sentence "Aquí se ha cometido un asesinato" -of course, I don't think that if you say in English "Somebody has been murdered here.", you can think of it as if it was just something that's happened and skip the thought of the murderer.

If we want to convey that "one does -or many do- something", we would say "hacen algo", for example: "Han puesto un parque en el barrio, por fin hacen algo con él.", which makes reference to the authorities. "En Valencia roban mucho." would be a more obvious reference to the thieves.

Concerning the original question, in this case it is either incorrect or very awkward to say "Se entiende por todas las partes que...", even (I think) in a legal or administrative writing. The example in the Panhispánico, "se presentaron por el sector crítico" is different in my opinion, as the verb here describes an action performed, whereas the understanding is not something you do, and even less in this sentence, but a state of things. That's why I think "Se entiende por todas las partes que..." is not appropriate here, and I can't think of a better alternative than "Todas las partes entienden..." or "Queda entendido por todas las partes", of which the latter is more formal than the other one.


----------



## Callejero

Muchas gracias javier8907.

This is a subject I have yet to grasp intuitively, but your explanations have helped to make it a bit more clear!


----------



## Ynez

Se hace lo que se puede = One does what one can =(I'm doing/I did my best)
Se hace con papel de colores = It is made with colour paper

The first is a normal idiomatic sentence in Spanish, the second structure is more commonly used with "se hace".


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again!
Well, coem of Javier's and other examples made me think... I concluded this:

*En mi casa no se pasa hambre.* _<- Impersonal (active voice)_
= En mi casa uno no pasa hambre.
= En mi casa no pasan hambre.
= _In my house one doesn't starve._
-> En mi casa _tú_ no pasas hambre. _<- Changable subject_

*En Valencia se roba mucho.* _<- Impersonal (active voice)_
= En valencia roban mucho.
= _In valencia, they rob very frequently._
-> En valencia, _los pillos_ roban mucho. _<- Changable subject_

*Aquí se cometió un asesinato.* _<- Ambiguous; a context is needed._
= Aquí un asesinato fue cometido pero el cuerpo no aparece. _<- In standard pasive voice, it is understood._
_= A murder has been committed here but the body can not be found._
= Aquí uno cometió un asesinato con tan sólo mirar feo. _<- If the example is impersonal (active), then the subject is changable._
_= Here, [it is considered that] one committed a murder by just giving dirty looks._

Los recursos fueron presentados por el sector crítico.
= Los recursos se presentaron por el sector crítico. _<- weird for most of us  but understandable._
_= The resources were presented by..._

Bye


----------



## javargasdom

Hello, everyone!
Let me add something in this thread, that seems to have got a good deal of attention. It is a complex subject, as in Spanish there are many different forms of using the pronoun "se", with infinite nuances.

Búkarus,
Perdona que siga en inglés, en beneficio de los que no dominan el Español.
You seem to have finely ground many of its possible uses and meanings.
But in the sentences that I quote from your last post, there is yet some whole grain. 



Búkarus said:


> Hi again!
> *Aquí se cometió un asesinato.* _<- Ambiguous; a context is needed.* Not very much. If anything, the speaker may add a date: Aquí se cometió un asesinato en 1925.*_
> 
> = Aquí un asesinato fue cometido pero el cuerpo no aparece. _<- In standard pasive voice, it is understood. _*Can be understood, but it's quite awkward. A spanish Police officer would say: Aquí se cometió un asesinato, pero el cuerpo nunca apareció. Or, perhaps in a nearer past, like earlier today, or last week: Aquí se ha cometido un asesinato, pero el cuerpo no aparece. *
> *The true passive voice is less used, and many times avoided due to its higher complexity and the need for more sintactical order than the reflex passive, or the active; but could be, if there is an expressed "sujeto agente": "El asesinato fué cometido por una persona zurda".*
> 
> _= A murder has been committed here but the body can not be found._
> = Aquí uno cometió un asesinato con *por *tan sólo mirar feo. _*Though there may be killing looks, that it's unlikely... *<- If the example is impersonal (active), then the subject is changable._
> _= Here, [it is considered that] one committed a murder by just giving dirty looks._
> 
> Los recursos fueron presentados por el sector crítico. _I wish every newspaper political reporter in Spain had this good writing taste..._
> = Los recursos se presentaron por el sector crítico. ..._and not this. But life is not perfect <- weird for most of us but understandable. I'm not so sure... Who presented the "recursos"?, Was it "themselves" through/via some "sector crítico" of the hemicycle? or, Were they presented by the "sector crítico"? Well, may be I have stretched this a bit; but it is weird, as you said. _
> _= The resources were presented by..._
> Bye


 
Bye.


----------

